# Envoyer un fichier par mail via Automator ou Applescript



## PiRMeZuR (12 Juin 2013)

Bonsoir,

j'envoie souvent des images ou d'autres fichiers sur ma boîte mail pour pouvoir les récupérer sur d'autres appareils comme mon portable, ou un autre ordinateur.
J'utilise exclusivement un compte Gmail, via l'interface web (je ne suis pas familier avec les clients mails), et la procédure est fastidieuse, puisque je dois me connecter, créer un nouveau message, glisser le fichier, etc...

J'aimerais créer un service (accessible via un clique droit sur un fichier) réalisant tout ce sale travail pour moi. Il enverrait un mail à mon adresse avec le fichier sélectionné.

J'ai cherché une manière de réaliser le service avec Automator, mais la seule que j'ai trouvé passe par Mail, et je dois intervenir pour envoyer le message composé automatiquement.

Je ne sais si Applescript conviendrait mieux pour ce genre de tâches, mais je ne sais pas du tout m'en servir.

Quelqu'un saurait-il comment parvenir à ce résultat ?

Utilisant Windows Phone, je pourrais tout à fait me contenter de mettre les images en ligne sur Skydrive, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de moyen efficace de le faire.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Pierre


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2013)

tu te compliques la vie !
mets tes fichiers sur Gdrive 

même pas besoin de faire un email 
( même chose  qu'avec skydrive)

ca se fait par simple glisser deposer de fichiers ou dossiers
( taille maxi de fichier ou  dossier 10 GIGAS, donc t'as de la marge)


----------



## PiRMeZuR (14 Juin 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais j'ai clairement exposé mon problème, j'ai un besoin précis, et je connaissais et utilisais Google Drive avant que tu m'en parles (et Dropbox avant ça).

En l'occurrence, ce script viendrait fonctionner en complémentarité avec un service dédié à des fichiers plus lourds, mais j'ai souvent besoin d'accéder rapidement à des images ou des PDF sur mon Windows Phone (qui propose une excellente intégration de Skydrive, mais pas de Dropbox ou Google Drive), et le moyen le plus simple que j'ai trouvé est de m'envoyer des mails. Ça me permet par ailleurs de retrouver ces données plusieurs années après, bien archivées, sans encombrer ma dropbox...

Le jour où un système plus pratique, type Airdrop, existera sous Windows Phone, ou le jour où je passerai sous Android ou iOS (peut-être y aura-t-il un iPhone à un prix abordable, qui sait ?), j'utiliserai avec plaisir une méthode plus léchée, mais qui ne sera pas forcément plus efficace.

Personne d'autre n'a d'idées ? C'est un peu triste de n'obtenir que ce genre de réponses sur un forum consacré aux développeurs ? Ces derniers sont tous partis tripoter les horribles (pardon, innovantes) icônes fluo d'iOS 7 ?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2013)

PiRMeZuR a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, mais j'ai clairement exposé mon problème


ben non, justement
Ceci dit
Avec la stratégie du passage par interface en ligne uniquement (par opposition à un logiciel client de messagerie  , pour lequel il existe des tonnes de scripts pour ce que tu veux faire ) c'est la partie  redaction + PJ+ envoi  qui elle dépend du codage google, pas du OSX qui rend les scripts difficilles


une facon - partielle-  d'envisager serait de monter un script qui

-selectionne des fichiers ( futures PJ)
avec ensuite ouverture automatique d'une page web (gmail - nouveau message)

url de ce genre
https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&view=cm&fs=1&tf=1&shva=1

ca fait déjà 90% du boulot
c'est la suite , partie en ligne,  qui est plus coton car depend de google
(  destinataire plus upload PJ  +envoi )

en passant tu peux parfaitement configurer Mail.app pour
envoyer des emails et ne PAS relever les emails
tu peux aussi regler pour que Mail ne garde même pas les envois en archives

et dans ce cas tu as des  tonnes de scripts qui préparent tout voire font tout
(redaction nouveau message , ajout de pj , envoi)

(et d'ailleurs en passant Quicksilver peut envoyer une pj par email  à tel correspondant en quelques fractions de secondes , mais c'est encore une autre approche)


----------

